

Islands in lakes in islands in lakes ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.elbruz.org/islands/Islands%20and%20Lakes.htm

======
pchristensen
Don't forget Isle Royale:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_Royale#Interior_lakes>

"Siskiwit Lake, largest lake on the island; cold, deep, clear, and relatively
low in nutrients. Siskiwit Lake contains several islands, including Ryan
Island, the largest therein, which itself contains Moose Flats, a seasonal
pond, which contains Moose Boulder. When Moose Flats is a pond, Moose Boulder
becomes the largest island in the largest lake on the largest island in the
largest lake on the largest island in the largest lake in the world."

~~~
btilly
I know this is straight from Wikipedia, but it is incorrect because the
Caspian Sea is the largest lake. If you measure by volume, lake Baikal is the
largest freshwater lake. If you measure by area, lakes Michigan and Huron are
technically one lake, and that lake is larger than Superior.

So there are a lot of reasons to dispute that Superior is the largest lake in
the world.

All the rest is true though. :-)

~~~
pchristensen
I know, but it's so much fun to say :)

------
vibragiel
Somebody should go to Vulcan point in Crater Lake and pee so we could have the
largest lake on an island in a lake on an island in a lake on an island :-)

~~~
Groxx
And then throw a pebble in the puddle for N+1 goodness.

~~~
mahmud
Yo dog, I put a drop on your pebble.

~~~
Groxx
Oh no you di'n't! (lots of apostrophes for that)

I put a piece of _dust_ on yo _drop_.

------
vmind
Just lakes and islands, all the way down.

------
jiganti
Classic example of where records are set down to the point where the
definitions get hazy.

------
niels_bom
Funny, the Elbruz site is made by my employer
([http://www.mijnlieff.nl/index.php?c=wie&p=arie&pc=&#...</a>)

------
andrewingram
I like this, its awesomeness increase proportionally to its silliness.

It's also interesting that even on a planet as big (or objectively as small)
as ours, you can only go a few levels deep with this kind of research.

------
asmosoinio
The Volcano Lake at Taal is a pretty interesting place -- it is a volcano,
with the smallish crater lake, all inside the crater of a bigger volcano. Went
there last year, a beautiful place.

------
AlexMuir
How would you even go about finding this data out?

------
mattcole
How is Australia not an island? It's way bigger than Greenland.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
For those who are interested in size comparisons, here's an interesting
projection of the globe:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Dymaxion_map_unfolded.png>

~~~
senki
An interactive version:

<http://teczno.com/faumaxion-II/>

------
paulitex
Finally - indisputable proof that lisp was, in fact, the language from which
the Gods wrought the universe.

<http://xkcd.com/224/>

------
bosch
I kept thinking of those Russian dolls...

------
roqetman
Sounds like someone channeling Dr. Seuss

------
Daniel_Newby
Google Maps.
[http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=14.0090...](http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=14.009076,120.996069&spn=0.003498,0.006866&t=k&z=18)

------
pilif
how is this relevant content for Hacker News?

~~~
pclark
over 40 people think its relevant

~~~
paulgb
True, but I bet over 40 people think it's irrelevant, too. Without downvoting,
the number of votes does not imply relevance.

~~~
shrikant
Not really - if over 40 people thought it was truly irrelevant, it would be
flagged to death.

~~~
paulgb
Not all users can flag, and flagging is more to deal with spam and trolling.
(The guidelines mention offtopic posts as well, but community consensus is
that flagging is not downvoting.)

~~~
chc
Flagging is not downvoting, but it is the sanctioned way to register your
opinion that some content does not belong on the site. If your efforts to
combat off-topic posts are limited to ranting in the comments after they're
posted, it's too late.

------
vladev
Pure lake and island oriented.

------
timinman
What if I had a dream of a larger island in a lake on an island in a lake?
What if I dreamt I had a dream...

------
CountHackulus
I can't believe that no one's tried to make an Xzibit joke yet. This either
shows that HNers are 2 years behind in internet memes, or have the common
sense to not use them everywhere.

~~~
dimarco
yo dawg

\--- Ugh, look what you've made me do.

